# 2011 pig rig truck competition



## SOS KEN (Sep 3, 2010)

THE SOS GUYS ARE LOOKING TO SEE WHO HAS THE TOP 3 BEST PIG RIG 4 x 4 HAWG HAWLERS IN THE SOUTHEAST.  BAD BOARS CANNOT ENTER THE PIGSTER BECAUSE SOS IS A SPONSOR FOR THEM UNFORTUNATLEY.  WE ARE NOT LOOKING FOR JUST A PRETTY JACKED UP TRUCK CHROMED OUT WITH A $2,000 STEREO.  BUT IF YOU CAN CHAIN A DOG ON TOP AND DONT MIND COVERING IT IN BLACK GA BOGGIN MUD OR RED GA CLAY AND CAN STICK IT AND PIG IT WE WILL TAKE IT.  WE WANT TO SEE WHAT YOU CRAWL THROUGH THE MUD AND SWAMPS TO HAUL YOUR DOGS AND PORK IN.   HEY MAN !!! RUSTED FENDERS AND CRACKED WINDSHEILD VEHICLES COULD TAKE THE CAKE EASILY IF IT IS THE REAL DEAL.      SO SHOW US SOME OF YOUR EXAMPLES.  SEE PHOTO ATTACHED SO YOU MAY GET THE IDEA. BECAUSE I KNOW YOU DAWGERS HAVE GOT EM.      SOS KEN


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 3, 2010)

them bulldogs you got on top that box catch good...or do they turn loose after a couple of good hard shakes


----------



## hawg dawg (Sep 3, 2010)

Just come and hunt with us, and you can see first hand.


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Sep 3, 2010)

hawg dawg said:


> Just come and hunt with us, and you can see first hand.



 they only look about 110 % buisness


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 3, 2010)

i was talking about the 2 in the first picture


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Sep 3, 2010)

I dont know what kind of dogs those first two are, but they sure is UGLY!!!   I wouldn't feed em'


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Sep 3, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> i was talking about the 2 in the first picture



oh those dogs ...lol


----------



## hawg dawg (Sep 3, 2010)

The one on the Passenger side is a started bay dog. catch dog is on the drivers side.


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## gadawgfan706 (Sep 3, 2010)

hawg dawg said:


> Just come and hunt with us, and you can see first hand.



Is that a invite?    I luv hunting them but the only place i got to hunt them at is Ft Benning. would luv to tag along one time to hunt them with dogs. pm me if its an  invite!!!


----------



## hawg dawg (Sep 3, 2010)

gadawgfan706 said:


> Is that a invite?    I luv hunting them but the only place i got to hunt them at is Ft Benning. would luv to tag along one time to hunt them with dogs. pm me if its an  invite!!!



Thats just me and Jester shootin the bull!


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 3, 2010)

hawg dawg said:


> The one on the Passenger side is a started bay dog. catch dog is on the drivers side.



and see how wrong you can be looking in from the outside
i had it pegged the other way


----------



## psycosoninlaw1 (Sep 4, 2010)

I'll pass on the two dogs in the first pic too, def like the two in the last pic.


----------



## SOS KEN (Sep 4, 2010)

HEY JESTER !!! What kind of hog hauler dog toter do you drive.  Post it. I know you have a mud slinger.  Show us a photo. I promise we will not laugh.  SOS K


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 4, 2010)

mine goes in alot deeper...don't tear up the road as bad...and there is still room for 2 BA catch dogs on top...as well as plenty of gear


----------



## SOS KEN (Sep 4, 2010)

HEY Jest !!  Not bad not bad at all.  What ever works we want to see it at the Extravaganza.  You need more mud on it though.  We also hope you enter the Challenge in Jan.  Good huntn to ya .... SOS KEN


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 4, 2010)

i will be looking on for sure..  btw...i wash it after every trip...like to take care of my tools


----------



## flswiner (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## flswiner (Sep 4, 2010)

Ok I am computer illiterate....How do you post pics


----------



## flswiner (Sep 4, 2010)

http://s905.photobucket.com/albums/ac254/mm22687/?action=view&current=GEDC0067.jpg


----------



## flswiner (Sep 4, 2010)

well i sorta figured it out but U have to click to view it


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 4, 2010)

flswiner said:


> well i sorta figured it out but U have to click to view it



is that ur pig rig entry  is it gas or electric


----------



## flswiner (Sep 5, 2010)

one of them lol. That one is electric and it works great. It goes everywhere I want it to. I can even ride it to walmart, because around where I live have special roads and trails for them. I have had several and I prefer gas but this one is electric 48 volt. I had 4 guys and 6 dogs on it once and it lasted almost 4hrs.  I will try to get pics up with the dog box on it.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 5, 2010)

the electric ones are strong...you have seen them pull strings of carts on the course..right.  48V def better than the older 36V...i remember one time we were riding one around with our bows..getting close and stalking the rest of the way...hauled 4 guys and hogs around for about 4 hrs and no low bat light


----------



## flswiner (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm not much of a deer hunter, considering where I am from they are mostly the size of a german sheperd. I shot 5 deer on my golfcart with a 22lr, which is the only gun I own. Most shots were under a 100 yds and my butt never left the seat of the golf cart. Its my preferred choice of huntin' Transpo'.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 5, 2010)

we passed on the deer, rabbits, and turkey...we were looking for hogs.  Jacked up 4 seater thing with a receiver hitch and one of those hitch baskets...you can strap 3-4 hogs on it easy


----------



## flswiner (Sep 5, 2010)

thats what i am talking about. I am currently trying to find a 4 wheeler to turn into a miny buggy. Can't wait to start this project


----------



## j_seph (Sep 5, 2010)

gadawgfan706 said:


> Is that a invite?  I luv hunting them but the only place i got to hunt them at is Ft Benning. would luv to tag along one time to hunt them with dogs. pm me if its an invite!!!


 


hawg dawg said:


> Thats just me and Jester shootin the bull!


 That's bad right there, just bad! Looked like a good op to turn someone else onto this sport


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Sep 5, 2010)

There u go I took care of it for u


----------



## basspro2232 (Sep 5, 2010)

Scott...does it have to be a truck or can it just be the trailer you pull behind a truck...if so...my buddie had one that im pretty sure would be top 3. Im going to tell him about this


----------



## flswiner (Sep 5, 2010)

thanks carolina diesel how do I do that cause I might as well send a pic of my hunting truck


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 5, 2010)

j_seph said:


> That's bad right there, just bad! Looked like a good op to turn someone else onto this sport



dang i missed that..sorry..to busy jokin i guess...since you wont take him ...he can feel free to PM me and i will try and hook him up...i do suggest that he wait til it cools just a bit...if Ft Benning aint a problem for him the extra 1.5 to Albany wont be either  you good now


----------



## j_seph (Sep 5, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> dang i missed that..sorry..to busy jokin i guess...since you wont take him ...he can feel free to PM me and i will try and hook him up...i do suggest that he wait til it cools just a bit...if Ft Benning aint a problem for him the extra 1.5 to Albany wont be either you good now


 Heck man I'd take him, could you see me running hogs with two overweight Chihuahua's


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 5, 2010)

j_seph said:


> Heck man I'd take him, could you see me running hogs with two overweight Chihuahua's


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Sep 5, 2010)

flswiner said:


> thanks carolina diesel how do I do that cause I might as well send a pic of my hunting truck



There are 4 codes up under every pic u upload to photobucket. Hmlt-url- something else - and a IMG CODE all u have to do is copy and paste that IMG code from photobucket to the post or threads u make on here


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 6, 2010)

flswiner said:


> I'm not much of a deer hunter, considering where I am from they are mostly the size of a german sheperd. I shot 5 deer on my golfcart with a 22lr, which is the only gun I own. Most shots were under a 100 yds and my butt never left the seat of the golf cart. Its my preferred choice of huntin' Transpo'.



BTW...we were chunkin sticks too


----------



## flswiner (Sep 7, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> BTW...we were chunkin sticks too



impressive!! I have yet to kill a creature besides a fish with a bow.

Carolina Diesel, I have done that before but It didn't seem to work maybe I will try it again


----------



## ArmyTaco (Sep 7, 2010)

Here is mine. Will take it EVERYWHERE it can fit. Dont care bout scratches or body damage. Got a little from last trip to the river..had to make my own path out. IT GETS USED...dog box in the back. Winch, skids, sliders, tires, air comp, locker...etc. Mainly a coon hunter but love hog hunting as well. Love listening to them hounds.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Sep 7, 2010)

STUCK


----------



## ArmyTaco (Sep 7, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rk5y_7Mz5EI?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rk5y_7Mz5EI?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



I DID GET UP IT SECOND TRY!!!


----------



## SOS KEN (Sep 7, 2010)

HEY you guys are starting to get the idea It can be some crazy tricked out trailer behind a old cluncker.  We dont care about a pretty ride just want you to park it at the AG Center in Perry for the weekend of the show so we can judge em and give trophys and prizes and add a little redneck hoggers to the mix you know who you are and I know you have the Pork Trucks to prove it.  The Toyota looked like a good one It just needs some mud and a dog box and I think you got something.  The golf cart looks great and it would look good with a cooler and 2 boar hogs strapped to the back.  GOOD LUCK ... 
SOS KEN


----------



## ArmyTaco (Sep 8, 2010)

Dog box is in the back.


----------



## Lured In (Sep 8, 2010)

You dont need much to catch um!


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Sep 8, 2010)

sharp dogs bud!!!! real sharp lookin cur dogs


----------



## Lured In (Sep 8, 2010)

FLCURDOGS said:


> sharp dogs bud!!!! real sharp lookin cur dogs




Thanks. For how I hunt I have not seen anything better for me. They are super strong,fast and smart. Anything you tell them to do they will do.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Sep 8, 2010)

DDT said:


> Thanks. For how I hunt I have not seen anything better for me. They are super strong,fast and smart. Anything you tell them to do they will do.



What are they? FL curs?


----------



## flswiner (Sep 8, 2010)

look to be mostly bmc with some bulldog. Which I guess is what everyone calls a Fl cur...AKA " Florida pigcatching mutt". But you do have some nice looking dogs I bet they work well


----------



## Lured In (Sep 8, 2010)

Carolina Diesel said:


> What are they? FL curs?




I am going to call them "Old School Yellow Farm Cur Dogs" or the Wilson DDT Cur.  They have NO Blackmouth cur in them. 

They are a little bit of this dog and a little bit of that dog made up to fit me perfect. There is a big family tree behind them, Fl Cur/Fl Cow Dog/Pit/Bull Dog/R. Ridgeback.


----------



## SOS KEN (Sep 9, 2010)

To answer some of your questions about the Pig Rig Competition there will be 2 divisions ...... one for Trucks and ....one for ATV's / Golf Buggies.  It needs to have a dog box or something to show me that it is a HAWG HAWLER.  I love the golf cart.  IT LOOKS LIKE THE TITANIC RAISED FROM THE OKEE FENOKEE.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 9, 2010)

SOS KEN said:


> I love the golf cart.  IT LOOKS LIKE THE TITANIC RAISED FROM THE OKEE FENOKEE.



 you said you wouldn't make fun...or was that just of mine...everthing needs a touch of camo...i think he's done a fine job with the swamp look


----------



## Lured In (Sep 9, 2010)

FLCURDOGS said:


> sharp dogs bud!!!! real sharp lookin cur dogs




K Bar is a good lookin dog too. I will be lookin to breed mine in a year or to. I am just trying to find the right dog. I need to get with you, Taz, Gil, or Fl Curdog and see what male dog will work best.


----------



## Ferguson_05 (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## Jester896 (Sep 9, 2010)

aahh now that is a sweet wagon there you got...call me when the quail birds are in....that is dog work i can do all day


----------



## Ferguson_05 (Sep 9, 2010)

man i have been seeing loads of them all wild!!


----------



## flswiner (Sep 9, 2010)

nice quail rig. I go up to the ag expo in GA every year and there are some pretty bad quail rigs up there


----------



## Ferguson_05 (Sep 9, 2010)

ooo dont be fooled this is a hog slaying machine!


----------



## SOS KEN (Sep 10, 2010)

I originally thought it was moss from a swamp bottom.  no kiddin.  I like it. Burlap I suppose ,,,,,, I would duck hunt out of it too.  I give it an A+ if it can haul dawgs and hawgs without poppin a wheelie.


----------



## SOS KEN (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey Ferguson ! would that be a Suburban frame Quail Buggy  made in Ft. Valley


----------



## Ferguson_05 (Sep 10, 2010)

sure would be!


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ferguson_05 said:


> man i have been seeing loads of them all wild!!



PM me..would love to go


----------



## SOS KEN (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey Ferguson .... I Thought It Was ...That is a sweet wagon.  I hunted out of one at the Life Of The South Plantation in Nashville, GA a few times.  How many of these bad boys do or did they make ???


----------



## flswiner (Sep 10, 2010)

It usually does I might have to go out tonight and get a couple of pigs to put on her. I sold it to a buddy and have already started another project but I think he will be down to have it on the internet. we had 4 people and six dogs on it one night it was a blast


----------



## Ferguson_05 (Sep 10, 2010)

not sure of how many they made..but this one was one of the first! Yeah they are awesome! I will keep you in mind jester!!


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ferguson_05 said:


> not sure of how many they made..but this one was one of the first! Yeah they are awesome! I will keep you in mind jester!!



got a sweet little turkish 28 O/U you should try...that and some 8 1/2 hardly knocks a feather out of um


----------



## DOD (Sep 16, 2010)

Just brought her home today, no mud, no scratches.  Enjoying it while it lasts...   Anybody got pics of hitch/receiver mounted dog boxes? I got some ideas of how Im going to build one but wondering what else is working for people.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Sep 17, 2010)

DOD,

that thing is straight up BA


----------



## hawg dawg (Sep 17, 2010)

I seen some of the baddest dog boxes and rigs come from those North Fl boys and the boys from around fargo. they had some cool rigs. someone needs to go spread the word down there.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 17, 2010)

you may want to concider a small trailer...if you hunt hilly areas...not really a problem if it is all flat where you hunt...sometimes those ridged bumper type boxes get caught up or dogs get dunked in water some...just a thought


----------



## flswiner (Sep 17, 2010)

Try an old jet ski trailer they work great


----------



## DOD (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, jester I know what you mean about the clearance, was thinking of basically making an L type bracket to raise the box so its not coming right out of the receiver.   Trying to avoid a trailer, my hauler is 6x12 and wont take the extra space and I want keep the speed and mobility of the cart as it is.  I agree swiner, old jet ski trailers work great, this is mine I use to haul hogs.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 17, 2010)

I wonder if one of those bike racks would be any good...you know like you haul your mountain bikes around on...i wonder if it could be altered...some of those are held together with hitch pins at the reciever...and come right off or fold


----------



## manok (Sep 17, 2010)

2 bike hitch mount $40 at harbor freight currently on sale


----------



## flswiner (Sep 19, 2010)

I really dont know about the integrity of a bike rack. WHat do u wanna use it for???


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 19, 2010)

flswiner said:


> I really dont know about the integrity of a bike rack. WHat do u wanna use it for???



it was more for an idea or model if you will...what i wrote does lead one to believe that.. it was what i was thinking could be made easily like that with a platform to mount a tube or conduit type of two holler on and ratchet strap it ...so it would be more versitile...that is what was in my mind..just didn't write it that way


----------



## JeffJLH (Sep 22, 2010)

She gets me where ever I need to go.


----------



## roperdoc (Sep 22, 2010)

*kubota*

This rig gets r done.


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Sep 22, 2010)

No pics Roperdoc???


----------



## roperdoc (Sep 22, 2010)

Sorry, Bullsprig. She was in stealth mode until I figured out how to download.You just couldn't see her! Look now. Glad to hear bout the new prospects.


----------

